# ملف كامل ومتكامل عن العطور



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك  أنواع كثيرة من العطور التي اكتشفت في  غابر الزمان و بحثاً عن مصادر  العطور

يعتبر الفراعنة  هم أول من اكتشفوا العطر وقاموا باستخدامه
  فقد كان الفراعنة دائماً يحتفظون بالأشياء التي تعجبهم ويتمسكون بها بدرجة  كبيره ويخافون زوالها
لذلك فقد نحتوا الصخور وشيدوا الأصنام بأشكال ومجسمات الشخصيات والأشياء  المحببة إليهم
في تلك الفترة كان لزهرة اللوتس نصيب الأسد من هذا الحب فقد رسموها على  جدار مساكنهم
وفي أروقة ممراتهم
ومن شدة خوفهم على زوال رائحتها كانوا باستخلاص عطرها ووضعه في أوعية من  الفخار
ومن ثم دفنه في حجراتهم 

* دأب المصريون و البابليون على حرق أطنان من البخور في  أماكن عبادتهم على   الرّغم من تكلفتها الباهظة، و ذلك لأسباب عديدة منها: أنّ البخور برائحته   العطريّة المتميّزة، صار على مدى آلاف السّنين جزءا لا يتجزّأ من الطّقوس   الدّينيّة للشّعوب القديمة. 

  
* في الوقت الّذي كان سكّان مصر القديمة و بابل يحرقون البخور في أماكن   عبادتهم البائدة، و تعطير أجسامهم و تدليكها بالزّيوت، كان سكّان الجزيرة   العربيّة يحرصون بقوّة على سريّة أماكن نمو النّباتات الّتي تستخلص منها   الزّيوت و البخور و العطور.  


*  فستعمل الفراعنة  الزّعفران و الزّيوت العطريّة المختلفة   المستخرجة من الأشجار،  
و كان الرّهبان هم المكلّفين بتحضير عطور آلهة الفراعنة كما أدخلوا هذه   الزّيوت العطريّة في تحنيط موتاهم. 



كانت العطور المستخلصة و البخور  أغلى بضاعة تبادلتها شعوب الشّرق الأدنى،   لأنّها لم تكن  كما هي الآن، جزءا من حياة الأناقة و التّرف، بل كانت حسب   اعتقادهم، مصدر سعادة و تقرّب إلى آلهتهم الأسطوريّة. و اعتقد المصريون   القدامى بأنّ أرواحهم ستلامس تلك الآلهة على أجنحة مصنوعة من العطور . 

* السّبب في كثرة استخدام العطور و البخور عند الشّعوب القديمة يكمن في   خاصّيتها المعقّمة  
و المطهّرة الّتي تساعد على تجنّب الإصابة بالأمراض، كما أنّها ذات طبيعة   مهدئة، تزيد من استرخاء النّاس جسديّا و ذهنيا.



* الإغريق كانوا يدهنون أجسامهم بالزّيوت العطريّة بعد الاستحمام و   يستعملون العطر قبل الأكل  
و بعده و كانوا أيضا يعطّرون موتاهم قبل الدّفن و يضعون معهم أدواتهم   الشّخصيّة و أهمّها قارورة العطر الخاصّة بالميّت المصنوعة من الفخّار.


* كان الرّومان يعطون للعطر بعدا آخر و هو معالجة الأمراض، فكثيرا ما ارتبط   تحضير العطر بمهنة الطّبيب و من أكبر اختراعات الرّومان استعمال الزّجاج   البدائي كأواني لحفظ العطر.  


  وكان العرب يولون البخور و العطور اهتماما خاصّا، إذ   غالبا ما تلجأ النّساء إلى تبخير البيت مرّة واحدة أسبوعيّا، كوسيلة من   وسائل التّعقيم والوصول إلى درجة عالية من النّقاء النّفسي، و قبل كلّ شيء   المحافظة على نظافة المكان و الجسم. 

* إستمتع العرب عبر العصور بأريج العطور الّتي توصّلوا في بغداد إلى اختراع   طريقة تقطيرها،  لتشكّل نقطة تحوّل أساسيّة في عمليّة استخلاص المواد الأساسيّة من   النّباتات على اختلاف أنواعها.  


* اعتبر العرب في فترات الازدهار الحضاري، العطر مهمّا جدّا إلى حدّ . كانوا يقدّمون العطور   لزوارهم عند انتهائهم من تناول وجبات الطّعام، أو يرشّون عليهم ماء الزّهر،   بعد تبخير المكان ببخور خشب الصّندل و اللّبان. و هذا لا يزال شائعا في   دول الخليج خاصّة.

 الزهور ومدلولاتها ....  
 



 الأليسم .. جمال فوق الوصف . 

الأنتيمون .... الهجر ...  



زهرة الجرس الأزرق .... الوفاء .. 





 الجلاديولس الأصفر  ..... الرغبة العدوانية .. 




 الياقوت الأزرق ..... المرح والسرور .. 



 الورد ..... الحب .. 



 
القطيفة .....الحزن .. 



 

اللوبيليا ..... الحسد والحقد .. 




 أزهار السوسن ... (التوليب )النقاء والطهارة ..والإخلاص . 



 

البنفسج الحلو ...... التواضع والحشمة .. 




 النرجس ..... خيالي .. 




 زهرة عنب الثعلب الأرجوانية ..... عديم الإخلاص أو منافق  




​ *المسك الأبيض*
يستخرج من بعض جبال الهند حيث يتكون بصورة طبيعية
عندما تتفاعل بعض أنواع صخور الجرانيت مع تقلبات الجو من حرارة ورطوبة  وأمطار
ومن خلال هذا التفاعل يتكون داخل صخور الجرانيت كتل صخرية
يميل لونها إلى اللون الأصفر وهي ما تعرف بالمسك الأبيض​ *المسك الأبيض البارد*
يستخرج من بعض جبال أوروبا الباردة حيث يتكون بصورة طبيعية
عندما تتفاعل بعض أنواع الجرانيت مع تقلبات الجو من برودة و أمطار
ومن خلال هذا التفاعل يتكون داخل صخور كتل صخرية
يميل لونها إلى اللون الأبيض المائل إلى الصفرة وهي ما تعرف بالمسك الأبيض​ *المسك الأسود*
تعتبر انثى الغزال البري كنز في عالم العطور فهي المصدر الوحيدة للمسك  الاسود
حيث الصيادون المتخصصون بمراقبة انثي الغزال لفترة طويلة حتى يتأكدوا من  حالتها الصحية
فصل مخصوص في السنه يقوم هؤلاء الصيادين بإصطياد انثى الغزال البري
مستخرجين من صرتها المسك الاسود الذي يعتبر كتلة متجمدة من الدم​ *روح العنبر الابيض*
يستخرج من العنبر الخام الذي يقوم حوت الزرق ( حوت يونس ) بقذفه عندما يحصل  له خلل في معدته

​ *روح العنبر*
يعتقد الكثيرون بأن روح العنبر الذي يتميز باللون الداكن والمعروف لدى  الكثيرين
بأنه يستخرج من العنبر الخام الذي يقوم الحوت بقذفه
لكن هذا الأمر ليس له أي أساس من الصحة
فروح العنبر يستخرج من أزهار العنبر المنتشرة بمعظم ارجاء غابات الهند
حيث يستخرج من هذه الزهور بطريقة التقطير ويمزج بأصناف عديدة
من عطر الزعفران والورد والكادي والموتيا​ *الزعفران*
يستخرج عطر الزعفران من زهور الزعفران المنتشرة في ارجاء إيران وأسبانيا  والهند
ويعتبر الزعفران الإيراني من أجود الأنواع يليه الاسباني والهندي​ *الورد الطائفي*

ويعتبر هذا النوع من الانواع الجديدة  للورد  
وذلك بسبب العوامل المناخية التي تؤثر ايجابياً على الورد

حيث يتم أنتاج توله واحدة أي ما يعادل 12 غرام من عطر الورد من خلال 40,000  وردة !!​ *الورد الفرنسي*
تقارب راحة عطر الورد الفرنسي رائحة عطر الورد الطائفي بنسبة 97%
وهو الوحيد الذي ينقى بعناية فائقة من قمم جبال أوروبا الباردة
يعرف هذا الورد بلونه الزهري الفاتح
حيث ينتشر هناك بكميات كبيرة جداً ويقطف بحرص شديد في فصل معين في السنة
ومن ثم منه عطر الورد الفرنسي​ *الورد الاسطنبولي*
ويستخرج من الورود المنتشرة بكميات ليست كبيرة
في محافظة اسبارتا التابعة لمدينة اسطنبول في تركيا وتقارب رائحته رائحة  الورد الطائفي بنسبة 77%​ *الصندل*
تتوفر أخشاب الصندل الثمينة في بعض غابات الهند الشاسعة
يتميز خشب الصندل بلونه الخشبي المائل إلى الأبيض
وله نكهة جذابة ومميزة خاصة عند خلطة مع أصناف البخور
يستخرج عطر الصندل من هذه الأخشاب بطريقة التقطير
وهو يضفي رائحة جميلة عند خلطة مع أصناف العطور العربية
كالعود والعنبر والزعفران والمسك​ *دهن العود*
هذه العطور العربية تنفرد برائحتها ويسهل المقارنة بينها وهي روائح زكيه  وتصبح أفضل رائحة
وأزكى عبيراً إذا خلطت مع بعضها بنسب معينة .. وتسمى بالمخلط


​ *العطور :*​  
  هي مستحضرات ذات روائح مميزة و تصنع من مواد طبيعيّة ( نباتية أو  حيوانية )  أو اصطناعية أو من مزيج يتألّف من كليهما. و يقوم العطّار بمزج  هذه المواد بعضها ببعض بنسب مختلفة طبقاً لمواصفات المصنع ونوعية الزيت  العطري .... لينتج العبير الفوّاح ، بحيث  تذاب الزيوت العطرية في الكحول  الإيثيلي النقي المخفف بالماء المقطر بنسب مختلفة حسب الصنف المنتج ..
وكلمة العطر ( perfume  ) مُشتقة من الكلمة اللاتينية ( per fumum  )  ومعناها ( ملأ المكان بالدخان ) ...ولقد عُرف فن  العطور عند الرومان ،  الصينيون ، الهندوس ، العرب ، اليونان ....




ويمكن تقسيم المواد العطرية ( perfumes  ) من حيث مصادرها إلى مايأتي .. 

1 المواد الطبيعية 
وهي التي توجد في المصادر الطبيعية النباتية والحيوانية وأهمها مجموعة  الزيوت العطرية والأطياب الحيوانية ...وهذه المواد تتكون من مخلوط عدة  مركبات ...


2 مركبات صناعية 
وهي المواد العطرية التي تخلق بالطرق الكيميائية أو تحضر من المواد  الطبيعية ..


3 مواد مفصولة
وهي التي يمكن الحصول عليها بفصلها من موارد طبيعية مثل الزيوت العطرية ..

يقسّم العطر الجاهز إلى أسماء حسب نسب تركيز المواد الأوّليّة به: 
 








للمساء و السّهرة

 ………………  Parfum    

 وتكون نسبة الزيوت العطرية فيه 20 – 22 %   
وهو أغنى بالرائحة .... 


للنّهار و فصل الصّيف

 … Eau de Parfum    


وتكون نسبة الزيوت العطرية فيه 15 - 20 %  


للنّهار و المساء 

………..  Eau de toilette   


وتكون نسبة الزيوت العطرية فيه : 8 - 15% 

للصّيف و الجوّ الحار 

.. Eau de Cologne   


وتكون نسبة الزيوت العطرية فيه : 4% 


* الزيوت العطرية ......* ​ 

الزيوت العطرية والأطياب هي مركبات كيميائية عضوية عالية التركيز   والمسئولة عن الرائحة المتميزة للنبات وأعضائها المختلفة ، كما أن هذه  المكونات الطيارة لها القدرة على التبخر والتطاير تحت الظروف العادية..  وتتميز الزيوت العطرية بسهولة فصلها عن الأعضاء النباتية الحاملة لها  بواسطة التقطير والاستخلاص المختلفة ،  مما أطلق عليها اسم الزيوت الطيارة   Volatile Oils أو الزيوت العطرية ( وذلك  بسبب رائحتها العطرية الجميلة )  أو الزيوت الإيثرية   Etherial Oil ( وذلك لأنها تذوب في محلول الإيثر )   أو الزيوت الأساسية Essential Oils  لأن مكوناتها المختلفة لا تحمل في  جزيئاتها مواد جليسرينية أو دهنية ، وليس لها قابلية التزنخ بتعريضها للضوء  والهواء المباشرين ...و  تنتشر الزيوت العطيارة في أكثر من 2000 نبات ... 








ومعظم الزيوت الطيارة عبارة عن مواد سائلة بعد تقطيرها أو استخلاصها بطرق  الفصل المختلفة ، ونادراً ما تكون في صورة صلبة . والزيوت الطيارة قابلة  للذوبان بشدة مع الإيثانول والكلوروفورم والإيثر ، ولاتذوب في الماء ، بل  تطفو فوق سطحه لقلة كثافتها النوعية عن كثافة الماء ، عدا الزيت الطيار  الناتج من القرنفل والقرفة الذي يرسب تحت سطح الماء لكبر كثافته عن الماء  ...   
وأهمية الزيوت الطيارة المستخلصة بواسطة طرق التقطير أو الاستخلاص المختلفة  تكمن في استخدامها في صناعة الروائح العطرية والعطور ومستحضرات التجميل  ومواد الزينة ، أو في الطعام والشراب لتضفي عليهما رائحة أو مذاقاً جذاباً  أو لتخفي رائحة أو مذاقاً غير مرغوب ... فيستعمل زيت الشمر في المستحضرات  الدوائية غير مقبولة الطعم ، ويستعمل الكومارين لإبراز طعم ورائحة  الفانيلين وغيرها ..

المواد الكيميائية الأساسية في الزيوت العطرية :

تعتبر  الزيوت العطرية من المركبات المعقدة  جداً   فبجانب احتوائها على  الكربوهيدرات والبروتينات والدهون والفيتامينات والمعادن  والجليكوسيد ...  نجد أنه تحتوي على الجزيئات الأروماتية .. 
فأبسط زيت عطري لا بد وأن يحتوي على80 إلى 300 من المكونات الكيميائية  المختلفة ( أو جزيئات أروماتية ) ..


 لنأخذ مثال على ذلك ..اللافندر " Lavender " فهو مركب معقد جداً ... 







وترتبط مكونات الزيت العطري مع بعضها البعض على شكل سلسلة من ذرات الكربون  والهيدروجين لتكوّن حلقة المركب الكيميائي المعقدة جداً .. وهذا يجعلها  تختلف عن الأحماض الدهنية التي لها شكل خطي بسيط من ذرات الكربون  والهيدروجين .. 
والشكل الأروماتي للزيت يمنحه الرائحة المميزة . وفي حين أن الرائحة نفسها  لها تأثير عميق على أحاسيسنا وانفعالاتنا ، وأيضاً أن  هذه الجزيئات  الأروماتية وبتركيبها الكيميائي لها تأثيرات علاجية  ..

إذن فالمكونات الأساسية لأي زيت عطري هي.. 









 التربينات (  Terpenes ) 

تعتبر التربينات  أضخم مجموعة المواد الكيميائية وتتميز بصفات وخواص عديدة  جداً ...ولهذا السبب عادةً تُستخدم في العلاجات والشفاء من الأمراض  ...فمثلاً من أشهر التربينات الليمونين ( limonene  ) ( عبارة عن مضاد  للفيروسات ويوجد بنسبة 90% في الزيوت الحمضية ) ، و الباينين ( pinene  ) (  عبارة عن مطهر ويوجد بتركيز مرتفع في الصنوبر ( pine  ) وزيت الصنوبر (   turpentine oil ) .. وآخرى مثل :  chamazulene  و farnesol  (والتي توجد في  زيوت البابونج "  chamomile essence  " ) وتملك هذه الزيوت خواص مضادة  للحساسية ومضادة للبكتريا .... 







الإسترات ( Esters ) 


أكبر مجموعة منتشرة في زيوت  النباتات والتي تتضمن : لينيل أسيتات (  linalyl acetate  )  
( الموجود في المريمية " clary sage " " و  اللافندر   " lavender ")  ، و  جيرينيل أسيتات ( geranyl acetate  ) الموجود في العترة " البردقوش " "  sweet marjoram"..
وتتميز  الإسترات بخواص  مضادة للفطريات ومسكنة للآلآم ولها  رائحة الفواكه  ..

الألدهيدات ( Aldehdes  )  

وهذه المواد توجد في المواد المتميزة  برائحة الليمون مثل : حشيشة الليمون   "lemongrass  "   و السترونيلا  "citronella"   ...  
وتتميز الألدهيدات بأن لها خواص مُسكنة  و ذات جودة عالية جداً .


الكيتونات  (  Ketones )  

تعتبر بعض الكيتونات سامة .. ولذلك يتوخى الكيميائيون الحذر عند إضافة هذه  المواد أثناء صناعة العطور .... 
فبعض هذه الزيوت تحتوي على نسب من السمّية وبالتالي يتم التحذير منها مثل :  " Mugwort " و " tansy  " و " wormwood  " ...
ولكن يوجد بعض الكيتونات الغير سامة مثل الجاسمون " Jasmone   " الموجود في  الياسمين و " fenchone  " الموجود في الشمر "  sweet fennel  " ...وتعتبر  من الزيوت المستخدمة في معالجة الجهاز التنفسي .. 

الكحولات ..( Alcohols  )  


أشهر الكحولات هي اللينالول "  linalool  "(  الموجود في اللافندر )  ، و  السيترونيلول " citronellol " ( الموجود في الورد " rose  " و الليمون "  lemon  " ) ، و الجرانيول " ( الموجود في إبرة الراعي  "  geranium  " ....  وتحضر هذه المواد لتمنح  خواص مطهرة ومعقمة ومضادة للفيروسات وبجودة عالية  ... 

الفينولات ( Phenol   ) 


وتعتبر هذه المواد من القاتلة للجراثيم ، وبالإضافة لذلك فإن لها تأثير قوي  جداً على الجهاز العصبي ..والزيوت العطرية التي تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من  الفينولات تكون مهيجة للجلد والأغشية المخاطية .... وأهم الفينولات اللاذعة   هي : )  eugenol  الموجود في زيت الثوم ) و  thymol  الموجود في الزعتر  ... ولكن هناك بعض الزيوت الغير لاذعة مثل : anethol   الموجود في الشمر ، و  estraole الموجود في الطرخون ....  

وهذه صورة لجزيء eugenol في الثوم .. 








 المواد المؤكسدة ( Oxides ) 


وهذه المجموعة توجد على مدى واسع من الزيوت مثل الروزماري  rosemary وشجرة  الشاي " tea tree  " الزيت الأخضر " cajuput " .. وتتميز هذه المواد بأن  لها تأثير للتخلص من البلغم : مثل الأوكالبيتوس " eucalyptus " وهو عبارة  عن شجر يستعمل ورقه وزهره طبياً ...   
ولكن نسبةً لوجود هذه الجزيئات الصغيرة في مكونات الزيوت العطرية ، فقد من  الممكن أن يمتص الجلد هذه الجزيئات عند وضع بعض الزيوت العطرية عليه ويسير  داخل مجرى الدم   ..  
وأيضاً ممكن أن تصل إلى مجرى الدم وذلك من خلال استنشاق تلك الزيوت العطرية  .. وفي داخل الرئة ، تمر هذه المركبات إلى الحويصلات الهوائية التي تحيط  الأوعية الدموية من خلال عملية الإنتشار .. وفي مجرى الدم تتفاعل هذه  الجزيئات العضوية مع كيمياء الجسم ... 
التأثيرات العلاجية للمكونات الزيوت العطرية ....


معظم المكونات الكيميائية للزيوت العطرية لها مفعول علاجي  قوي ... 

 
 
1 – ضد الميكروبات ، مثل الفيروسات ، البكتريا ، والفطريات .. فمثلاً: Eugenol الموجود في معظم الزيوت العطرية ومنها الثوم .. يستخدم كمضاد ومطهر ( أو معقم )...


 2 – تقوية معظم أجهزة الجسم ومنها الجهاز المناعي ..


 3 – وتساعد في تنشيط الدورة الدموية .. فمثلاً الثوم : الذي يحتوي على الكثير من المكونات الكيميائية فهو عبارة عن مقوي ومنشط لصحة الجسم ..


 4 – والبعض منها يساعد على نمو الشعر ، وهذه الخاصية موجودة في اللافندر ..


 5 – وتزيد من امتصاص الأكسجين وATP ( أدينوسين ثلاثي الفوسفات )وغيرها .... الكثير والكثير .... وسوف نتكلم عنها لاحقاً بالتفصيل ... 




استخلاص العطور .. 

كان المصري القديم يستخلص العطور  من الزهور ، والراتنج ذو الرائحة العطرة ،  والمواد الأخرى ذات الرائحة الجميلة ، بأن يضعها في الزيوت الثابتة  والدهون فتجعلها أكثر قبولاً وتكسبها رائحة عطرية جميلة .. وكانت طبقة  الأمراء وكبار الكهنة ، يستعمل لعطورهم زيت اللوز وزيت الأرز وزيت الزيتون  وزيت الهجليج ، وزيت الحبة الغالية ، وزيت الحناء ، كما عرف زيت القرفة  ...وبذلك كانت تلقى فيها بتلات  هذه الزهور العطرة والبذور المعطرة ، أو  الراتنج والصمغ المعطر ( وهما مستخرجان من الأشجار ) وتترك مدة في الزيت  حتى تنقع ، وكان المنقوع يغلى أحياناًثم يترك مدة ، بعد ذلك يتم عصره ،  بوضعه في كيس قماش ثم اللف ( البرم ) لطرفين في إتجاهين مختلفين فينزل  الزيت المعطرإلى إناء موضوع أسفل كيس القماش ... 
ولقد وجدت صورة على جدران المقابر لهذه العملية ...
ويتم الحصول على الزيوت العطرية من النباتات الطبيعية عن طريق التقطير  بالبخار وهي طريقة تتبع للحصول على الزيوت العطرية التي تتحمل درجات غليان  الماء دون تغيير في تركيبها الكيميائي ، ويرجع ذلك غالباً إلى ارتفاع  درجة  غليان المركبات التي تتكون منها ... 
ويتم الإستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية وهي طريقة تتبع للحصول على الزيوت  العطرية الحساسة والتي لا تتحمل درجة غليان الماء حيث تستخلص بمذيب عضوي  مناسب مثل الهكسان أو إيثر البترول ثم يفصل المذيب عن الزيت بالتقطير ،  والزيت الناتج في هذه الحالة يُسمى العجينة أو الزيت الخام ...



تحضير الروائح العطرية .... 



أ – إزالة رائحة الكحول : 

يتم إزالة الرائحة الخفيفة للكحول المطلق ( 95%  – 96 % ) بواسطة عملية  تسمى Prefixation of Alcohol .. 

 ب – المثبتات : 

 لتثبيت الرائحة وجعلها تمكث مدة طويلة بدون تبخر كامل ، ولذا فهي مواد  كيماوية ذات درجات غليان مرتفعة ، ولذلك يستخدم المسك والعنبر والجاوي  واللبان ، والمرو وزيت الصندل والفانيليا ، وأكثرها استعملاً بنزوات  البنزيل ودرجة غليانها هي 313 م ، ولذا فهي بطيئة التبخر فتحفظ معها الزيت  العطري بدون تبخر سريع وهي تضاف بنسبة 2% من الزيت العطري في حالة  الكولونيات أو يضاف الجلسرين بنسبة 1% ، وتكون بنسبة 5% في حالة اللوسيونات  ، و 20% من الزيت العطري في حالة البارفان .. 
وتعتبر ماء الكولونيا من أكثر منتجات الزينة العطرية شيوعاً على المستوى  العالمي وقد ابتكر تحضيرها  لأول مرة بول دي فيمنس في مدينة Cologne سنة  1960م وأعطى تركيبها لابن أخيه Jean Antonine Farine والذي بدأ بإنتاجها في  باريس في سنة 1806م ..
تحفظ البارفان لمدة لاتقل عن عام قبل الاستعمال وذلك في مكان مظلم منخفض  الحرارة حيث تتحسن رائحتها بدرجة كبيرة بسبب التفاعلات التي تتم تحت هذه  الظروف بين مكونات الزيوت العطرية وبعضها وبينها وبين الكحول ...

ج – الألوان ..  

تُضاف الألوان للعطور وتكون مستخلصة من النباتات ... فمثلاً اللون الأخضر  من الكلوروفيل أو صبغة الأنيلين الخضراء ..واللون الأصفر من الكركم أو  العصفر ... وغيرها ... 


أنواع الروائح ..  

معظم العطور الرومانسية تكون من النوع الشرقي " Oriental  " أو أحياناً من  الأنواع الزهرية " Floral " .. .. 

الشرقية .. (  The Orientals )  

عائلة العطور الشرقية وترجع إلى العنبر .. وهذه العطور قوية لها رائحة  المسك والبهار .. 
وتُستخلص من شجر الصندل ، المسك ، الفانيليا ...

البهارات الشرقية " Spicy Oriental  " 


العطور الزهرية " Florientals  " 


تتميز هذه العائلة بأن لها شذى الزهر وكذلك فيها بعض الشيء من شذى الورد  ولكن بنسبة أخف ... 

أزهار الفواكه " Fruity Floreiental " 

وهناك أيضاً ... 

الأزهار  "     Floral  ".. 

وهي أكبر عائلة ، و تعتبر من أهم المكونات الموجودة عادةً في أي تركيبة  للعطر....والعطور التي تتميز بوجود هذه المواد ... عادةً تُستخدم في أوقات  النهار وليالِ الصيف ..  


وكذلك : عائلة الألدهيدات " ِِِ  Aldehydic Family   ".. 

وتضفي على العطر برائحة الألدهيدات .. وكان أول استخدام للألدهيدات في عطر  شانيل 5 .. 


وأيضاً : الأزهار الخضراء " Green Floral ".. 


وتتميز برائحة العشب الأخضر  وأجزاء النبات الأخضر ..




وهذه بعض الزيوت العطرية المشهورة :

خشب الصندل ( Sandalwood  ) 

من الأشجار الهندية ، ويعتبر من أقدم ممن استخدم في العطور ...ولقد عرفه  قدماء المصريين منذ القرن السابع عشر قبل الميلاد واستعملوه في عطورهم  ...ويتم استخلاص تقريباً 6% من الزيت من عملية التقطير البخار التقليدية  للخسب من أشجار أعمارها تصل إلى سنة تقريباً .. 














تركيبه : 

المادة الأساسية في الصندل هي مادة الكحول السانتول " Santol  " ويوجد هذا  الكحول على هيئة ألفا وبيتا سانتول وتعتبر هي المكونات الاساسية للزيت حيث  تمثل نسبة وجودها 90% وأما النسبة المتبقية فهي عبارة عن ألدهيدات وكيتونات  ..  
وتعتبر ألفا سانتول وبيتا سانتول هي المسؤولة عن الرائحة المميزة للصندل ..  







والجزء الطبي من الصندل هو الخشب ، وبتقطيره باستخدام الماء الساخن المضغوط  يحصل منه على زيت الصندل ، وهو زيت طيار عبارة عن سائل مائل للإصفرار فاتح  سميك القوام لزج يحتوي على السنتالين " C5H14O5 " وله رائحة وردية نفاذة  مميزة وطعم مر زيتي ...  

الياسمين ... ( Jasmine  )  







عرفه الفراعنة باسم " أسمن " ومنه جاء الاسم القبطي " أسمين " ثم حُرفت إلى  " ياسمين " .. 
ويعتبر من أغلى وأثمن الروائح ، وتطبيقاتها التجارية عديدة جداً فيستخدم  مثلاً في المطهرات والمنظفات ... وغيرها ...

تركيبه :  

مركب الجاسمون ... 







وأهم المكونات المسؤولة عن الرائحة المميزة للياسمين  هو ميثيل جاسمونيت "  Methyl Jasmonate " والذي يكون تقريباً 2 – 3 % من زيت الياسمين ... 







ويوجد لهذا المركب متشكلان فراغيان ، وكل منهما له متشكلان حسب الدوران ( S    وR  )  
فالتالي يصبح مجموع عدد المتشكلات لهذا المركب هو ... أربعة متشكلات ....
ونلاحظ أن أحد هذه المركبات يكون قوي الرائحة .. والآخر ضعيف الرائحة .
ولإنتاج 1,5 جرام من الزيت نحتاج إلى 15 ألف زهرة ... 


 أهمية  الجاسمونيت للنباتات ..؟؟ 

يعتبر الميثيل جاسمونيت وسيلة دفاعية هجومية في النباتات ... 
كيف يكون ذلك ...؟؟؟

لأن الميثيل جاسمونيت أكثر تطايراً من حمض الجاسمونيك .. فلذلك يعمل هذا  المركب وكأنه منبه ومحذر للنباتات الغير ضارة المهددة بالخطر ، فيحث  النباتات لإنتاج مواد كيميائية دفاعية قبل أن تهاجم من قبل الحشرات .. 
وأيضاً يعتبر وسيلة هجومية لبعض النباتات الضارة " المفترسة للحشرات أو  أكلات الحشرات " فإذا حدث وأن اقتربت الحشرات من هذه النباتات ، يقوم  الميثيل جاسمونيت على حث النبات   لإفراز مادة عطرية زكية الرائحة  تجذب  الحشرة وتقترب من فم الحشرة وحين تصبح بالداخل يتم تذويبها بمواد كيميائية   ...

 كيفية تكوين حمض الجاسمونيك .. 







وفي الحقيقة هناك الكثير من الزيوت العطرية ....التي لم أتطرق إليها .. 




والان مع السؤالي مفضل وارجو الايجابة ..... 

ماهو العطر المفضل لديك .....؟؟؟ 








المراجع .. 

 المواقع الأجنبيةو العربية ....... 
 http://www.khayma.com/hawaj/teeb.htm 
http://www.mostashar.com/BK5cDR4.html
http://www.womengateway.com/ar/default.asp?action=article&id=6340 

بالإضافة إلى الكتب العربية ... 
الكيمياء للهواة ... 
لـ سمير إحسان المارديني ..
موسوعة التكنولوجية لصناعة :
الصابون والمنظفات والشامبوهات ومواد التجميل ..
لـ علي الدجوي ..


 وعذراً فالموضوع طويل جداً جداً .... 
  ولكنه عميق وشيق ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع متكامل

شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورا يا مورا

ملف يستحق القراءة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2009)

نورتوااااا   يا شباب
​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

> * فستعمل الفراعنة الزّعفران و الزّيوت العطريّة المختلفة المستخرجة من الأشجار،
> و كان الرّهبان هم المكلّفين بتحضير عطور آلهة الفراعنة كما أدخلوا هذه الزّيوت العطريّة في تحنيط موتاهم.



شكرا مورا فعلا موضوع جميل جدا

مجهود كبير

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرب يباركك ويبارك مجهودك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*واااااااااااو فى معلومات كتيرة جلوة وعجبتنى الزهور ومدلولاتها...
ميرسى لحضرتك
*


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نورت الموضوع 
الرب يباركك​


----------

